# Best KJV Audio Bible for Correct Pronunciations



## KMK (Feb 1, 2021)

What are your opinions on the most reliable KJV audio Bibles?


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 1, 2021)

I think the best is Scourby.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------



## Eyedoc84 (Feb 1, 2021)

Scourby is great, and a soothing voice


----------



## J.L. Allen (Feb 1, 2021)

I agree with the previous recommendations of A. Scourby. That being said, my CD set has some mixing issues between tracks/chapters (volume inconsistencies, too much treble or bass, etc.). That could be just that format. Other than this, it has been delightful to have it available in my car.


----------



## JH (Feb 1, 2021)

Also recommend Scourby, McLean can be a little too extra sometimes in dramatization, which I find distracting. _(not necessarily pronunciation related, but still)_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KMK (Feb 1, 2021)

Whose reading is on the YouVersion Bible App?


----------



## JH (Feb 1, 2021)

KMK said:


> Whose reading is on the YouVersion Bible App?


Max McLean.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Feb 1, 2021)

I too very much like Scourby. I have listened to him for many years. Here is a site that has the entire Bible read by Scourby arranged by book and chapter.

*Listen to the King James Bible*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Feb 1, 2021)

Jerrod Hess said:


> McLean can be a little too extra sometimes in dramatization, which I find distracting.


I agree. I describe it as "over acting."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bookslover (Feb 2, 2021)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> I too very much like Scourby. I have listened to him for many years. Here is a site that has the entire Bible read by Scourby arranged by book and chapter.
> 
> *Listen to the King James Bible*



Alexander Scourby (1913-1985). Born and raised in Brooklyn, NY.


----------

